# Datenhandling in GUIs



## FenchelT (19. Apr 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage zum Umgang mit dem Datenhandling innerhalb von GUIs. 

Ich habe eine Startklasse, eine MainFrameklasse und verschiedene Panel-Klassen
Die Startklasse erzeugt eine Instanz meiner mainFrame-KLasse.

Die mainFrame KLasse widerum beinhaltet nur eine MenuBar und fuegt ihrerseits auf die ContentPane eine Instanz der jeweils ausgesuchten Panelklasse hinzu.

Die Panelklasse beinhaltet alle Controls.


Wie mache ich das nun mit dem Datenhandling?
Ist es am geschicktesten bereits in der Startklasse vor dem erzeugen einer mainFrame Instanz eine DB Instanz zu erzeugen und diese Instanz sowohl der mainFrame-Klasse, als auch den Panelklassen beim Aufruf durchzureichen,
oder wie macht ihr das?  ???:L 

Fuer eure Hilfe schon jetzt vielen Dank


----------



## EOB (19. Apr 2007)

MVC


----------



## FenchelT (20. Apr 2007)

Ich sag erstmal danke und werde versuchen, das ganze zu verstehen  :###


----------

